# Quick CSUSA "group" buy



## The Penguin (Oct 22, 2013)

As mentioned in the other thread, I had a large order come in just about the time I was wrapping up the October group buy - but did not have a contract in place to firm it up.

So - tomorrow, Tuesday 10/22/13 - I will be ordering again from CSUSA. *I am meeting the 100 kit minimum with my order *- so alone I will maximize the Artisan quantity discount, and hit the $1000 minimum to obtain the additional 13% discount.

I am willing to accept 5 others in this buy with the following conditions:

1. I must have your order returned to me by 1:00 PM Central Time on Tuesday 10/22, so that I can place the order with CSUSA and have it shipped tomorrow afternoon. That is just about 14 hours from the time this thread is posted. *Time is of the essence.*

2. minimum 10 kits, Artisan line only. 

3. I'll estimate your shipping at either $5.80 for a SFRB or $11.30 for a MFRB when I see what you order. Like the other buy, I'll probably actually ship using a Regional Rate box and refund the difference to you. Insurance is extra. If you want it, tell me.

4. *send money by Paypal "Friends and Family" *- if you do a bank transfer (a debit card is not a transfer) or use paypal balance there is no fee to you. If you use a credit card, Paypal will charge YOU the fee, not me. Makes paperwork much easier on my end. 

5. I will send out packages as soon as I can - I do have a Boy Scout camping trip this weekend, so packages should leave my control by next Tuesday. 

6. *Send me a PM to get in this buy. I'll post again when I have 5 people. I'd open this up to more - but I have too much on my plate to handle another large buy.*

Got it? Good!

Go!


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 22, 2013)

4 spaces remaining


----------



## Teeball (Oct 22, 2013)

You got me buddy  Thanks


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 22, 2013)

I've got 5 - this is closed.

thanks all!


----------



## Culprit (Oct 29, 2013)

I got a shipping notification from the good ole USPS today.  I'm getting excited.


----------



## Culprit (Nov 1, 2013)

My order arrived yesterday and everything was correct. 

A huge thank you to The Penguin!


----------



## Teeball (Nov 2, 2013)

Shawn received my order today and everything was good. Once again thank you for all your work. I know it wasn't the easiest to do.  Tommy:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## SteveG (Nov 2, 2013)

My stuff is here…I am happy. Thanks, Shawn, for the "quicky".


----------

